# HGV driving restrictions in Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

When transiting Europe I like to know what the HGV driving restrictions are for weekends and holidays.

Personally I like to transit Switzerland on a Sunday especially in winter, it's so much easier through the St Gothard Tunnel with just maybe one or two trucks about.

Details of the main HGV restrictions in Europe can be found HERE I think the details are reasonably up to date.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Don

do you think this applies to motorhmes / RVs?

Des


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

des said:


> Hi Don
> 
> do you think this applies to motorhomes / RVs?
> 
> Des


Hi Des,

The ban only apply to certain goods vehicles not motorhomes/ARV's etc.

I've never come across anybody being pulled in a ARV for being on the road when a restriction is in place.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

